# lost anchor needs retrieving.



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

We lost an anchor thursday fishing the wreck just west of henderson beach about a mile or so offshore. It is a 15lb anchor with white poly. Coated chain and white anchor rope. Should be stuck near the west side of the wreck. If anyone dives out there this weekend and gets it I would puck it up and provide a little gas money for the trouble. Thanks


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hope ya get it back


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, not holding my breath but you never know. We have had a dive boat come by every time we have fished there, including a dive charter that I would call if I could remember the name, so worth a shot. Anybody know the dive boat out of destin that has a covered rear deck, helm up front with a female captain?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not sure how far the run is, but I work in destin. If you have a ladder on your boat, I will bring my gear and meet you at the destin bridge.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

If the weather cooperates and it is ok witg my buddt the boat owner It's a short run only about 65 feet deep, you can stay and fish with us too if you want.


----------



## strawboss (Mar 3, 2014)

Based on your description the dive boat is out of ScubaTech and the Capt is Nancy.


----------

